

Why OpenStack doesn’t need a Linus Torvalds - mapleoin
http://fnords.wordpress.com/2012/10/25/why-openstack-doesnt-need-a-linus-torvalds/

======
ibotty
while i think that the kernel development is fundamentally flawed (just one
example: see obscuring of security issues) not only but also because of linus.
its governance has some strength. you will not find such horrible code in
linux as in other software stacks, say... openstack. wow is that bad code.

